# Good site for Code 332 rail only?



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Afternoon all,

I'm in the process of building some bridges, custom track sections, etc., and I'm looking for a good source for Code 332 brass rails? I can find a couple of places on Ebay, but they seem to have odd lengths (one had a lot of 10 foot lengths and I can't imagine UPS or Fedex wanting to handle that shipment...LOL). Anyway, lots of sites for rail joiners, clamps, split jaw joiners, tie replaces, etc., but just 332 rail...not so much. Thanks for any suggestions.

Ed


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

First off, unless you absolutely need to have 332, and since you are in the planning stages, strongly consider code 250. Far more realistic, far lower in cost, and generally strong enough for our use. Ther are lotso of option s for code 250 track, rail, and turnouts.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I echo K-27's remarks. Get a section of each, sit your train on them and it is pretty obvious which rail makes your trains look real.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto K27 and Jerry.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I still have Aristo 8 foot 332 rail.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

OK, Thanks Mike and Renee...I guess I didn't see it on your website. Most of what I currently have for rail is Code 332...so, despite maybe a more realistic appearance and some LGB wheel flange issues, I'm concerned about trying a different code rail in original LGB ties. So, as usual, I'm looking for sites that sell it or someone who has it (used) that is willing to part with it at a reasonable price. Thanks for the suggestions. Ed


----------

